# Installing strobes in turn signal lens



## Sierrasan (Nov 16, 2008)

I just purchased some Whelen strobes to install in my amber rear turn signals. Does it matter if the strobe goes straight in from the back so that it is pointing to the rear or can I install it in the side of the lens so that the strobe is sideways to the rear of the truck? I am concerned that installing it the wrong way will reduce the amount of "flash" coming from the lens.
Hope my description makes sense.

Thanks


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Make, model and year of vehicle?


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

well to get the most relection out of you tail light lense i would try and mount it as close to the bulb as possible ... thats how i have mine .. and then you can get the most reflection out of your light output ...


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

need more info but typically it would be installed to the side on centerline with the reflector. the turn signal bulb comes in straight from the back


----------



## Sierrasan (Nov 16, 2008)

ColliganLands;637281 said:


> need more info but typically it would be installed to the side on centerline with the reflector. the turn signal bulb comes in straight from the back


That's what I was trying to figure out, if the strobe should be installed the same way as the bulb or if the strobe can be installed from the side of the reflector.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Both will work but depending on the vehicles light shape, one will produce better results. And again I ask, make, model and year?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

BlueLine Ent;637400 said:


> . And again I ask, make, model and year?


i think he needs the application to better assist you...lol


----------

